# Fujitsu Lifebook T 580



## Gilbert6 (Aug 10, 2014)

I have a Fujitsu T 580 tablet PC. Most  of the time my pointer will go crazy blinking and clicking everything anywhere non stop. Even sometimes sending some out of space like messages to my contacts if I leave the page open. I have try everything in the settings without success.
What's more strange is sometimes it will "calm down" and be normal for a while sometimes days without me having touched anything. Then the madness will resume. Does anyone have this issue?
Can anyone help please ?


----------

